# What winter might also look like



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I hope the Super El Nino doesn't render us like this:
https://vimeo.com/143578313


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Or, this. From a Warren Miller in 1989, I think. I'm in it!, the guy in front, in the beginning, and later in slo-mo. Great fun, long ago.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpK96jQwsGs


----------

